# i need your advice!



## 22273 (Dec 16, 2005)

i've had stomach problems my whole life... i've tried everything but nothing really has worked. i had a colonoscopy last week and i have IBS-C. I'm continually constipated. Taking Zelnorm, probiotics, and peppermint oil capsules. I'm an extremely healthy eater and exerciser, but recently I have been so bloated I feel I've gained weight.. I'm not sure if it's weight though or just being bloated and constipated... does anyone have trouble with losing weight with IBS-C? it's so frustrating because i eat really healthfully and work out and i feel and look so much heavier than everyone else! any suggestions overall?


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have had the same problem. I have put on quite abit of weight though i think part of it is me growing up. I would like to have a flatter stomah but Im not even going to think about Dieting because thats the reason why i have IBS in the first place>


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome dana


----------

